# Is this a good holster to use?



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Someone asks what is the right holster to use and I read all the responses. Seldom do I see that the better leatherworkers are on a level playing field. Just about every holster maker makes a holster that is similar to those made by others. When I first discovered Ken L. Null's UNS holster I thought it was unique. Was I wrong? You had better believe it, both Lou Alessi and Milt sparks make similar holsters and the quality of their products equal Ken's work.

Why do I tend to buy more holsters by Ken L. Null than from other holster makers? The reason I tend to use Ken's products are the quality is excellent, his delivery time is short, and his holsters do not require a break in period. Are Ken's holsters better than the holsters made by other premier leather workers? No, but they work for me.

If anyone doubts my knowledge of holsters, I am sure I own over $3,000 worth of holsters for various handguns. I own holsters by Uncle Lou and the Alessi crew, Galco, Jerry Lee Evans of Haugen Handgun Leather, Eric Larsen of HBE, Andy Arratoonian of Horseshoe Leather, Greg Kramer, Tony Kanaley and his crew from Milt Sparks, Eric Larsen, Mitch Rosen, etc. I would like to try the products of Matt Del Fatti, Bob Mernickle, and a group of unknown leather workers.

My point is one holster is not best for everyone and it is a learning process to find what works well for each of us. Your comments are welcome.

Regards,

Richard 

Ken L. Null UNS:


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Excellent point. Each holster fits just a little bit different and until someone tries something they don't know. A holster that fits me and my body shape perfectly wont necessarily fit someone else the same way.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I agree with you a 100% Richard. How about putting up a link to Ken's web page or listing his address here. Some of the guys might be looking for a holster.
Have a good day.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a good one to recommend and the craftsman is a member here on the Handgun Forum. Maximo at http://www.leatherslinger.net/ made me two holsters. An IWB and OWB. I wear the OWB all the time and it is not only very comfortable but a sharp looking holster too. The only problem is is that he doesn't charge enough for the quality of craftsmanship he does. Better grab one quick before he starts asking what they are worth.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Forgot to post the pic of Maximo's craftsmanship.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Another one for Maximo , his ranger on the left the Pale Horse sidewinder on the right. The boys got talent:mrgreen: 








And thanx for the other concho Maximo.


----------

